# Need last minute Orlando/Disney Rental Feb 15-19/20th (will pay full week)



## GigiPup

Hi. Wanting to do a last minute Disney trip. 2 adults 2 kids (sleep 4). Looking for a week that will cover the 15th-19th or 15-20th of February. Willing to pay to entire week of use or specified days if allowed. 
 Thanks!


----------



## K.vbee

Hi,
I have a studio, sleep 4 in Westgate Lakes 
Feb 15 2019 - Feb 22 2019

Let me know if this works for you. 

Kate


----------



## GigiPup

Bed with pull out couch?

How much are you looking for? 

Thanks!


----------



## K.vbee

Yes, one bed and one pull out. 
Text me for more details 
7573441632


----------



## GigiPup

Great, Will reach out. Thanks


----------



## GigiPup

Still Looking....


----------



## ljc50

I have a 1 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Bonnet Creek
2/15 - 2/20.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## GigiPup

ljc50 said:


> I have a 1 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> 2/15 - 2/20.
> Let me know if you are interested.


Just secured a place. Thank you!


----------

